# Alternative à Airport Express / connexion jack Hi-Fi



## brunowajskop (8 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un réseau qui comporte 2 bornes Airport Express et une Airport Extreme. L'avantage de l'Airport Express, c'est son port Jack, qui me permet de la brancher sur l'ampli de ma chaîne hi-fi, et le choix "compris par le système" (iOS ou MacOs) qui me permet de choisir, comme sortie son, la borne Airport connectée à mon ampli. Parmi la concurrence et les bornes réseau de nouvelle génération (routeurs maillés), quels sont ceux qui permettent de se brancher sur une chaîne hi-fi et, surtout, qui sont reconnus par la sortie son sur iOs et sur MacOS?


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2018)

Si ton ampli a une entrée HDMI : un raspberry Pi + volumio
Si pas d'entrée HDMI : un raspberry Pi + un petit DAC *type *HiFi berry + volumio

 c'est ce que j'ai mis dans ma cuisine 

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01DDA2SGW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## brunowajskop (18 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Si ton ampli a une entrée HDMI : un raspberry Pi + volumio
> Si pas d'entrée HDMI : un raspberry Pi + un petit DAC *type *HiFi berry + volumio
> 
> c'est ce que j'ai mis dans ma cuisine
> ...


Houlà ! Ça m'a l'air compliqué...


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2018)

brunowajskop a dit:


> Houlà ! Ça m'a l'air compliqué...


oh non 
Il te faut un Raspberry Pi 3, une alimentation USB 5V 2A, un boitier, un DAC comme expliqué au dessus et une carte micro SD de 8 Go
C'est très simple à mettre en place.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2018)

Ça fait un bail qu'Apple annonce la fin imminente des produits Airport. C'est fait.

Je suis un fan de l'Airport Express. Elle présente pour moi bien des avantages :

Elle fonctionne via le réseau.
Elle a un *excellent* DAC 16/44.
Elle a une prise jack qui permet de la brancher sur un ampli.

L'Apple TV n'est pas une alternative, elle sur-échantillonne à 48kHz en live et altère le son.

Quelqu'un connaît un produit de qualité équivalente ?

À+

P.S. daffyb, je parle de produits déjà construits. Genre, tu branches et ça marche.


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2018)

Tu oublies de signaler que le jack de l'airport express est au choix analogique ou numérique (optique)

Je ne connais pas de produit équivalent proposant une telle connexion audio optique numérique.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu oublies de signaler que le jack de l'airport express est au choix analogique ou numérique (optique)
> 
> Je ne connais pas de produit équivalent proposant une telle connexion audio optique numérique.


Non, non, je n'oublie rien. On peut ajouter que son port Ethernet n'est qu'en 100M et je ne me souviens même pas des normes WiFi qu'elle propose.

Quant à la sortie optique, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit intéressant, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de passer par un DAC externe alors qu'Airplay ne passe que du 16/44 et comme je l'ai déjà dit, le DAC de l'Airport Express est juste excellent pour la qualité CD.

Pour moi une Airport Express n'est qu'un DAC Airplay, elle ne fait que ça sur mes configs et elle le fait très bien.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2018)

Je viens de repérer le Yamaha WXAD-10. Quelqu'un connaît ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2018)

Bilbo a dit:


> Non, non, je n'oublie rien. On peut ajouter que son port Ethernet n'est qu'en 100M et je ne me souviens même pas des normes WiFi qu'elle propose.
> 
> Quant à la sortie optique, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit intéressant, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de passer par un DAC externe alors qu'Airplay ne passe que du 16/44 et comme je l'ai déjà dit, le DAC de l'Airport Express est juste excellent pour la qualité CD.
> 
> Pour moi une Airport Express n'est qu'un DAC Airplay, elle ne fait que ça sur mes configs et elle le fait très bien.



Je préfère laisser mon ampli Denon assurer la conversion numérique/analogique, même si ça ne repose sur aucun test comparatif de ma part.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je préfère laisser mon ampli Denon assurer la conversion numérique/analogique, même si ça ne repose sur aucun test comparatif de ma part.


OK. 

Et puis tu gagnes une entrée analogique pour autre chose. Ça se tient.

À+


----------

